# donating eggs



## lauralee (Sep 20, 2012)

hi i was looking for some advice about donating my eggs, i am 27 and i have been blessed with 3 little monkeys of my own 

but i understand what it feels like to think you may not be able to have a child of your own...  when i was 16 i found out i had ovarian cancer, i had one ovary and tube removed, i was booked in to go through chemo but on the day i arrived to get started on treatment they told me that if i wanted because it was only in the early stages i could go to follow on appointments at the hospital instead of the chemo, and take it month by month to see if it would come back because they didnt want the chemo to effect my fertility ... it didnt come back!  its been 11 years but i still remember the feeling of lose for the family i one day wanted to have.  

id love to help someone have a child, but id also like to get to know the people id be giving my eggs to, i dont like the idea of giving something so precious to a total stranger, that being said i wouldnt want to be a part of the childs life... id just like to know my eggs were going to the right people.

if anyone can help point me in the right direction please mail me  thanks


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey there  

didnt want to read n run,

very sorry to hear of your misfortunes in your earlier life but thankfull it all worked out and u have your health and 3 wee babbies...

i donated my eggs in an egg share programme and altho i remained anonymous as did the recipients i wrote a personal letter and told mself that the lady requiring egg donation in order to acheive what should all come naturally to us must mean that she is willing to go all out and provide the best love and attention to the one bundle that hopefull she will one day hold in her arms.... my recipients have helped us as much as i have helped her as i now have 10 wee frosties waiting!hopefully i will  be getting 2 of  them inplanted in the next 3 weeks....

so good luck whatever you decide,may i also state tho that some clinics may not accept you due to the cancer   gosh i feel awful saying that but hopefully u know what i mean...

good luck xxx


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Lauralee
Did you get my private message?
DD


----------

